# 12/2 Ride Report: "Going to California ...



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

... with an aching in my [quads]."

On Saturday a few buddies (we'll call them Ron and Rob) and I drove to San Buenaventura (a.k.a. Ventura) to embark on a 70-mile ride through the Santa Clara River Valley (a.k.a. Heritage Valley), up into Ojai Valley, and back into Ventura.

This is probably my favorite region in Southern California. It’s relatively remote, dense with citrus groves (remember Chinatown?) and other agriculture, decorated on all sides with beautiful mountains and, on this particular day, graced with the blue skies, unobstructed sun, and warm, December air that typify Southern California.

But before the pics, a little personal history. In my early, early riding days I headed up there for a solo ride. I was inexperienced, and had never been there before in my life. Though I finished a 62-mile route on virtually the same roads as Saturday's route, it was grueling. I didn't know enough to eat, or to properly hydrate. By the last 15 miles I was cramping in all my leg muscles, my neck was unbearably stiff, my hands were numb, and I could barely sit on my arse it was so sore. It was so bad I associated the bike with severe pain and basically stopped riding shortly thereafter.

After I'd gotten back into riding (3 years later or so), I tried the ride again. But I got there and it was 95+. Again, I was riding solo, so halfway up the climb into Ojai Valley I decided to play it safe and turn back.

Feeling that I'm now a much better rider than I was at the time of those previous attempts, I was determined to conquer this ride once and for all. I've gone on much longer rides, I've climbed steeper and longer hills. If I can't do it now ...

Those previous two times, I started in Fillmore (the eastern-most part of the route), went along South Mountain Rd. into Santa Paula, then took Hwy 150 into Ojai. (The Tour of California traveled this stretch of the 150 earlier this year.) Well, we happen to be in the middle of our Wind Season, and lucky for us Ron (who's a master route-planner) checked the weather forecast to discover we'd be riding for at least 20 miles directly into a 25-30 mph wind. So we altered the route to start in Ventura and tackle the headwind to start the ride, rather than start in Fillmore (the easternmost edge of the route) and face the wind to finish.

This turned out to be the best decision in the history of mankind since the 49ers traded up for Jerry Rice in the '85 draft.

For the first 25½ miles, the wind was indeed brutal, and so out-of-control that drafting didn’t even do any good. The saving grace: I was definitely enjoying the scenery.











*The map.*










*The profile.*










*Rob fights the wind on Foothill, between Ventura and Santa Paula. Notice the miles of
citrus groves on either side of us.*










*Behind Ron and Rob, still looking for Santa Paula and a reprieve from the wind.*










*California.*










*Somewhere soon is Santa Paula.*










*We finally made it to the crossroads: Santa Paula, California.*



After we arrived in Santa Paula, we had a choice: continue on the route to Fillmore, which would add 7 more miles of vengeful wind and about 15 miles altogether, or cut left and head for Ojai. I was opposed to the latter but let the others decide. Thankfully, maybe, they wanted to forge on. This took us onto Hwy 126, which was far more exposed than Foothill. And we thought the wind was bad before …

It was so bad, in fact, I barely shot any pics, as I needed to concentrate more on my bearing and had a hard enough time controlling the bike with two hands, much less one.











*The exposed Hwy 126, a.k.a. Telegraph Rd.*



Parched, panting and pissed, we stumbled into Fillmore. God gave us an extra slap in the face with two gnarly gusts before we turned right onto Route 23 and headed due south. We had a crosswind for about two miles until we passed through a dust storm and hit Pasadena Rd., which took us into a network of roads that cut through more citrus groves. We followed Pasadena to Sespe Rd. and then South Mountain Rd., which took us along the foothills of, well, South Mountain. By this time we were heading due west with the wind completely at our backs. We were flying. 8 miles over rolling terrain in 20 minutes flat. As Ron said: “Boy, with a 25 mph wind at your back you feel like you’re ready for the tour!” Needless to say, I was having too much fun to take pictures.











*The last shot before the fun started. Hey look, more citrus groves!*



South Mountain Rd. landed us back in Santa Paula and, after a well-earned rest stop, we started up the 150 into Ojai. As you can tell from the profile, this is not a killer climb. 8.91 miles, 1,314 ft of elevation gain for a whopping 2.79% avg grade. (To be fair, the last three miles are closer to 4%.) But after fighting that wind for so long, even at a mild grade 9 miles was a long distance to climb.











*Two-thirds up the climb to Ojai, Ron and Rob stopped to check the pressure in Rob’s rear tire,
which had suffered a flat earlier.*










*“Standing on a hill in my mountain of dreams, Telling myself it's not as hard, hard, hard as it seems.”
(That’s my Orbea on the far left.)*



After another rest stop at Ojai Summit, Captain Ron led us into and through Ojai and onto the Ojai Valley Trail, a MUT that runs parallel to Hwy 33, 15 miles from Ojai to the finish in Ventura. We were going downhill, but it was pretty much negated by more wind.











*Whose house? Ron’s house.*










*Downtown Ojai, taken a few years ago during a day trip. (Sorry, no pics of Ojai from the ride.)*










*Ron and Rob in the distance. I kept falling back to take pictures, as the narrow confines left me
inclined to use caution.*










*The view off the side of the trail. Not too shabby.*



We made it back into Ventura, and not a moment too soon. We were all muttering stuff along the lines of "That's the hardest 70 I've ever done." Despite my initial idea to have lunch in Ojai, Captain Ron, the master route-planner, suggested a lunch spot on the way home. We heeded his advice.

It was the best decision in the history of mankind since the Brothers Chess recorded an electric-guitar playing, southern-country mannish-boy named McKinley Morganfield.










*Anyone who’s spent quality time in California knows where these cups are from.*










*“Dopeman please can I have another hit?”*


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

In-N_Out Burger? 

BASTID!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I miss the SoCal food more than anything about the place.

BTW, that route is part of both the LA Wheelmen Double and the Tour of 2 Forests Double, sweet riding indeed.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 14, 2005)

"That was the best double double I EVER had....bar none."

--rob


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice ride! I spent four years stationed at NAS Point Mugu in the late '80s/early '90s and I still miss that area. And not just the food  

I did a lot of MTBing in the Santa Monica Mtns. and motorcycling in the areas you just rode through.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

undies said:


> Nice ride! I spent four years stationed at NAS Point Mugu in the late '80s/early '90s and I still miss that area. And not just the food
> 
> I did a lot of MTBing in the Santa Monica Mtns. and motorcycling in the areas you just rode through.


Great MTB-ing out that way. Sycamore Canyon is one of my faves.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*Agreed*



MaxPower said:


> That was the best double double I EVER had....bar none.


Like you said, I could have had a second one right there on the spot.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> I could have had a second one right there on the spot.


A double Double Double?


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

undies said:


> A double Double Double?


AKA a 4x4. Never been that hungry, but I've seen a couple of buddies do it. 

Jim


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Good report. I detest wind like that, but I'd take the warmer temps with the wind right now. Riding in this 20 degree morning garbage is getting old.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Seamus said:


> AKA a 4x4. Never been that hungry, but I've seen a couple of buddies do it.


If we were still in the parking lot when i finished my first one, i could have easily gone for two. A good ride should make you hungry.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

nice report. 
i like my dbl dbls animal style.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

2nd the In n' Out lusting...

Dear lord I miss that place, the only fast-food I'd ever allow myself when living down there...and TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Animal-style is the only way to make their fries edible; never tried it on the burger itself. If I go to the In-n-Out in Ventura, I just get the burger, and then go down the street to McD's to pick up fries.


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> If we were still in the parking lot when i finished my first one, i could have easily gone for two. A good ride should make you hungry.


After reading this thread the other day right before lunchtime, guess where I HAD to go... 

Mmmm.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Great MTB-ing out that way. Sycamore Canyon is one of my faves.


I *think* Sycamore Canyon is where I used to go. It's been so long I can't remember. The place where I usually went was just a ways east of Mugu Rock, and there's a park near the beach where you park, right? I remember some fairly arduous climbs up the back sides of those hills, and the reward was downhill switchbacks with stunning birds-eye views of the coastline. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Seamus said:


> After reading this thread the other day right before lunchtime, guess where I HAD to go...


I love when these threads devolve into discussions about hamburgers.


----------

